# NOs



## skylinesrkool (Feb 14, 2005)

any 1 deal with NOs?


----------



## skylinesrkool (Feb 14, 2005)

well i got a truck load out the bak


----------



## skylinesrkool (Feb 14, 2005)

na just kidin 
ok so no1s talkin 2 me fine then


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

bak bak bakety bak bak.


----------



## skylinesrkool (Feb 14, 2005)

k so wot u on ?


----------



## skylinesrkool (Feb 14, 2005)

i like pie 
i like pie twice :smokin:


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

Ok so first, if you type preoperly then you may get answered.
Secondly, why are you so interested an NOs, is it because you have seen 2f2f or is it because you are playing need for speed underground?
There really is no real substitute for a big engine and/or big turbo's.


----------



## Jakester (Sep 27, 2003)

Gotta disagree there Ant...I run it and see no problem with using it to gain additional power:


----------



## blueskygtr (Mar 24, 2004)

AJFleming said:


> Ok so first, if you type preoperly then you may get answered.
> .



PMSL

Sorry Ant could not resist mate  

JAY


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

Jakester said:


> Gotta disagree there Ant...I run it and see no problem with using it to gain additional power:


I think you were missing the point of my post, theres nothing wrong with NOS but it's the 'in kiddy question' dont you think.


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

blueskygtr said:


> PMSL
> 
> Sorry Ant could not resist mate
> 
> JAY


   WHOOPS   

That is a typo though, I didnt type something like:

Only gud caz r1 nos innit m8 

or something similar.

Ant.


----------



## Jakester (Sep 27, 2003)

AJFleming said:


> I think you were missing the point of my post, theres nothing wrong with NOS but it's the 'in kiddy question' dont you think.



Couldn't agree more mate...it was just the "no real substitute" thing 

BTW, if that Supra you guys have in would have been auto I would have had it off you


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

There isnt a substitue for big capacity and forced induction though, unless you have a jet engine LOL

I have though about Auto supra's with big turbo's but I wasnt sure whether there was much of a market for them, maybe I will have to pick one up 

Ant.


----------



## Jakester (Sep 27, 2003)

You do that mate and PX my R33


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

LOL okay, I love R33 GTST's

Ant.


----------



## Jakester (Sep 27, 2003)

hehe...you could bring an auto shed of a supra over and I would have it...just don't want this 33 anymore


----------



## GU5I 80Y (Nov 20, 2001)

nos is fake and nasty power

rubbish stuff!

get it to run on alcohol, lol


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Dont see whats so fake or nasty about nitrous, its just more oxygen for the engine, just like a turbo or supercharger gives. Bottled, concentrated, oxygen.

Only real problem is a bottle dont last long enough for road use really, good for races, nothing else.

Damn good for the strip as its instant, and more effective on turbos than n/a too as creates a lot of exhaust gas which helps spin up big turbos, and very cold so cools the inlet charge releasing even more power.


----------



## GU5I 80Y (Nov 20, 2001)

still dont like it
i know what it can do but i just dont like it 
id rather put super chargers and turbos and water injection and alchol 
but not nos 
even the water id think twice


----------



## BBD (May 30, 2002)

I love it,, I might even get a fogger to spray out the Ac vents just for a laught.

Seriously N2O is very addictive and you can easily get carried away with it am currently running a 120HP on my GTR I have another kit singel fogger still new looking for a car to bolt it on to 

Only down side is when the bottel runs out, tuned correctly on your car should not affect reliablility ,, USED incorrectly will destroy your engine.


----------



## Durzel (Dec 5, 2001)

NOS is for girls.


----------



## GU5I 80Y (Nov 20, 2001)

GIRLS!.. HA on the nail!


----------



## Jakester (Sep 27, 2003)

Durzel said:


> NOS is for girls.


As is 4WD and Traction Control


----------



## ADUS (Mar 10, 2004)

isnt it school holidays?..lol


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

Jakester said:


> As is 4WD and Traction Control


Now that I do agree with


----------



## Pikey (Feb 19, 2004)

skylinesrkool said:


> i like pie
> i like pie twice :smokin:


Most random post on this forum ever - well done


----------



## Abaddon (Jan 6, 2005)

skylinesrkool said:


> na just kidin
> ok so no1s talkin 2 me fine then


I fink NoS is like wikid innit. I wos gonna b getin a 200shot of NoS for me l33t skyline eh. wen i done getin the NoS like I is gona be getin some neons and carb0n fo the car innit then I's be proper kool like dem saxo kids.


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

why dont people like it tho? the people who dont like it, have you had any real experience with it? thought not


----------



## Abaddon (Jan 6, 2005)

As a side note....

what do you call four chavs in a car?................................................innit

three chavs in a car and no music playing, whos driving?.... the Police.


----------



## Abaddon (Jan 6, 2005)

SteveN said:


> why dont people like it tho? the people who dont like it, have you had any real experience with it? thought not


I actually like NOS and one day it shall be mine......the objection is to chav feckers coming on with their text speak asking dumbass questions and making stupid ass statements.


----------



## Jakester (Sep 27, 2003)

SteveN said:


> why dont people like it tho? the people who dont like it, have you had any real experience with it? thought not



Exactly, to just reply with "NOS is for girls" is a bit asinine.

I don't even have "NOS" I have Nitrous, and, it is only used on the 1/4 mile drag strip, and, I enjoy the boost it gives.


----------



## Durzel (Dec 5, 2001)

Ok, I'll clarify..

*This is my own opinion - not fact*

I regard NOS/Nitrous/laughing gas (whatever you want to call it) with the same low regard as flamer kits, fake dump valves et al. Basically, I've got no time for anything that makes a car something that it's not - and whilst Nitrous undoubtedly gives proven power boosts, it's a short lived fantasy. A 3-series with M3-style bodykit is no more an M3 than a 150bhp Saxo with 150bhp NOS shot is a 300bhp car.

I'd rather spend the money and have a car which, let's take the Saxo example, has 300bhp on tap whenever I press the pedal - 24/7/365. If that means paying extra for the privilege then so be it. But that's just me, and it's a controversial opinion I know.


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

*Skylinesrcool*

I don't have a NOS button, will this one do ?


----------



## Jakester (Sep 27, 2003)

I don't claim to have a 350hp Skyline....I have a 300hp one though, with the 350 on tap whenever I need/want it.


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

people call nitrous cheating, tho most GTRs cant run their full power/boost without the need for race fuel, now THATS cheating.

and aftermarket dumpvalves, serve no purpose, but nobody takes the ****.

why do people say about its crap it runs out? it isnt very useful apart from RACING as it dont last as long, but fuel runs out too you know... 

people with no idea about nitrous have the wrong idea about nitrous, all they know is fast n the furious bollocks and rubbish they hear from saxo boys, it dont make nitrous rubbish, it makes people as stupid as the rest of em for beliving it.

a 300bhp car is a 300bhp car no matter what, the n/a or supercharged boys have as much an argument that turbos are cheating as anyone could have that nitrous is.

you cant just wack in a ton of nitrous to anything ands expect the gains and thats it, you need as much (well frankly more) stengthening to the engine to run gas as you do a similar power boost from a turbo or anything else.

its been a common mod on cars since the 50's at least. its a serious drag racing thing, not some boyracer crap.
Its not half as common on Skylines as most seriously fast cars, but even on some of the most Serious GTRs its used- At TOTB3 Rocket Ronnie, Tim, Harry, and prob others used it, Mario uses it, Croydon Wholesalers car uses it, and so on and so forth...

unfortunatley everyones so blinkered and misinformed (im almost waiting for the hillarious- "but what if you crash and theres a fire and it leaks, itl cause a huge explosion" comment) you dont get anywhere.

for me as my cars used a lot on the road i cant justify it yet, but il tell you one thing, im a LOT more likely to use Nitrous than i am using non-pump fuel... 

its a personal opinion wether you want to use it or not, but most peoples opinions on it are made from utter horsecrap info


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

Steve, blame those to$$ers EA games and the F&F films, they made a perfectly reasonable form of tuning into a kiddies wet dream.

Ant.


----------



## GU5I 80Y (Nov 20, 2001)

not sure if mario uses nos

and is nos why all the sklines at totb blew up! (missfireing up the 1/4 )

nos should have been left in planes ! 
a bottle of gas in my boot ..no thanks , or lpg.


aftermarket dump valves do nothing , unless youve done a lot more than the norm to your car.

true drag cars(top fuel) run methonol dont they? not nos

the true mans car is a rwd car without any thing to help the driver eg traction contol ,and my pet hate... launch control -
gtrs are 2wd in my books


----------



## Syed Shah (Feb 20, 2002)

When installed, setup and used correctly, Nitrous is a perfect bit of kit.

Want a small driveable and enjoyable road turbo? Still want to run with the 'big boys'? Nitrous is the answer.

Want the ultimate drag machine? Get a REALLY large turbo and use nitrous to plug the midrange and spool that turbo up.

Now as stated, race fuel is another matter. It means your car is only XXXHP within a set range, just like nitrous and the empty bottle arguement. Can't support one and call the other cheating, both are what help these small engines make such awesome power and run such great times.


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

GU51 8OY said:


> and is nos why all the sklines at totb blew up! (missfireing up the 1/4 )


Which ones were those? I know ron kiddels gear box went in the final, but I didnt think ronnies car blew, did tims?

One other Query with NOS - ina thread a while ago that was talking about the sumo R34, that has nos on, but Andy B was saying you wouldnt use NOS in that engine at those speeds - a few people questioned him as to why, but I dont think he answered the question.

Why wouldnt you use nos on a high tune engine down the drag strip?


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

I think its time for you to be a bit quiet mate as you seem to not have a clue what your on about...



GU5I 80Y said:


> not sure if mario uses nos


Yes he does. Not a lot, 50bhps worth IIRC. But most big Roadcar based drag cars do.



GU5I 80Y said:


> and is nos why all the sklines at totb blew up! (missfireing up the 1/4 )


Rocket Ronnie runs a LOT of Nitrous and he WON TOTB3 
Missfiring would be caused by faulty/unsuitable ignition setup (if not actually blew up, which none did), only connection nitrous wouldve had with that is if they didnt fit suitable upgraded ign to cope with the power increase, wouldve been no different with the same power made by a turbo.



GU5I 80Y said:


> a bottle of gas in my boot ..no thanks , or lpg.


Difference is LPG is a FUEL like Petrol, Nitrous ISNT. Also at least LPG is available at the pumps, Race Fuel aint but nobody seems to have a problem there.



GU5I 80Y said:


> true drag cars(top fuel) run methonol dont they? not nos


Once again, Methanol is a FUEL, Nitrous isnt...



GU5I 80Y said:


> the true mans car is a rwd car without any thing to help the driver eg traction contol ,and my pet hate... launch control -
> gtrs are 2wd in my books


Whats that gotta do with anything? Either way, your books are wrong if you think GTRs are 2wd, just cause they not 4wd 24/7 (well 33s and 34s ARE as they always run line pressure  ) dont make em not 4WD, thats like saying a car dont run Nitrous or is non-turbo as it dont run use them all the time


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

> and is nos why all the sklines at totb blew up! (missfireing up the 1/4 )


Sorry mate but that is bo11ox, none of the skylines blew up due to Nitrous as far as I know.

Ant.


----------



## Pavlo (Sep 12, 2002)

Just an observation. Top Fuel cars don't run methanol, they run Nitromethane, which is roughly 50% oxygen by weight, so is another form of forced induction, just like Nitrous oxide.

Paul


----------



## Pablo (Sep 28, 2004)

Not certain, but I think Ronnie is the only one of the TOTB skylines that used Nitrous.

Nitrous is great for keeping the intake temperatures down on engines with turbos that are spinning at their higher RPM range which means that a 100bhp shot of Nitrous will release much more than 100 BHP by keeping the inlet temperatures down.

The flip side is that none of the Nitrous controllers look at the pressure in the bottle which I have been told range from 1000 psi when the bottle is full to around 500 psi when the bottle is 1/4 full.

The pressure drop will obviously significantly alter the amount of Nitrous being injected and will also alter the air fuel ratio that is achieved when the Nitrous bottle is full compared to 1/4 full.

A good quality ECU like Motec could easily be programmed to read a pressure sensor and add the appropriate amount of fuel to match the volume of nitrous coming out of the bottle including when the bottle is empty which would then apply zero extra fuel to match the nitrous at that time.

You hear Nitrous users talking about the Nitrous going off when the bottle gets low. My feeling is that the air / fuel ratio has changed for the worse and the volume of Nitrous has dropped off due to the lack of bottle pressure.


----------



## petey (Feb 24, 2003)

why auto? think i'd prefer a 6 speed. That white one that you have is lush though! plus the green r32


----------



## petey (Feb 24, 2003)

mm sorry guys didn't quote anyone there just to confuse you all!!!
was reading the start of this thread


----------



## Jakester (Sep 27, 2003)

lol, I know what you are talking about Petey....I have to drive autos because I had a motorcycle accident that resulted in the loss of my right arm, so, no choice really....had I the ability to drive manual I would be driving a GTR32 ......oh well, if I win the lotto I shall invest in a GTR32 with foot operated dogbox .....now back to the Nitrous discussion....


----------



## GU5I 80Y (Nov 20, 2001)

sorry i was on about totb 1 0r 2 cant remember but it was the one where lots of car blew up 

i dont know much about drag cars but it was a question!


isnt nos 50% oxygen by weight too?
so and as its a gas even though its lowering the induction temp ,your also loseing power, as in your 150 shot extra goes down to a 140 (for arguement sake) because as your giving more fuel and oxygen mix, your losing some of the original fuel air mix to fit the nos in , i slighly remember an old thread about it! 

and marios site lists it on his car spec but he says it wasnt used on any of the dyno vids or drag vids! 

ok ive seen a pic of a nos bottle that whent off in the guys garage and i buggered his car and the bottle was imbedded in the garage door as it wasnt installed properly, get nos wrong and it naffs your engine up , i (as personal opinion)dont belive many tunners know what to do with nos on a very high performance level ( sumo ,gtr-700,the beast ,abbys drag 32 )i think there would be alot of broken engines in getting a good worth while amout of nos to work on those cars . theres to much going on under that bonnet before u start thinking about an extra fuel sorce. and a fuel source that messes eveything up ,inlet temp,mixture,ex temp,bottle pressure, and how you run it button or worked out by computer iam sure theres more!
i dont trust nos , on a street car nos must be fun but i still dont like it as much as i hate saxos and chavs. its a gas that works but i dont think it should be used. 
not sure if sumo would use it on such a well tuned engine ...i would not trust anyone to add nos on that . 
the only reliable poeple and cars to add nos too would be th americam drag type guys and on n/a cars with big engines! all my veiw on somthing i know little about !  

if you can break you engine adding more or less fuel then doing that and adding nos is just asking for it!


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

Jakester said:


> lol, I know what you are talking about Petey....I have to drive autos because I had a motorcycle accident that resulted in the loss of my right arm, so, no choice really....had I the ability to drive manual I would be driving a GTR32 ......oh well, if I win the lotto I shall invest in a GTR32 with foot operated dogbox .....now back to the Nitrous discussion....


Jake ,how is your Nitrous working now ? and have checked to see if anyone has converted a 32 gtr to auto ,surely there must be a box that will fit and is strong for the job ,I wonder if it can be done


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

GU5I 80Y said:


> my veiw on somthing i know little about !


Pretty much sums up all the rubbish youve wrote really 
Good thing to write before anyone takes the views seriously tho.


----------



## Jakester (Sep 27, 2003)

My nitrous works well mate, still have to sort the purge valve out but thats an easy fix, I will have it sorted out for saturday.....don't know how many converted GTR32's are out there, but, it would not be cost effective for me to buy one and then have it converted


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

Well not cost effective if you were to sell it on at some point ,sounds like a possible project though


----------



## Jakester (Sep 27, 2003)

Well, if I could sell my 33 for 8, and pickup a 32 for 6, and spend the 2 grand for an autobox conversion sound reasonable?....I know....6K GTR32 is asking for trouble


----------



## BBD (May 30, 2002)

N2O lowers your inlet temp,, True ,, But the down side to this is. very high exhuast temps.

Is the trade off worth it I would defenatly say yes, because you will never be using your N2O everyday. Power on demand honestly I would only use mine maybe once a month for a short period of time example on a 1/4 race. heck I have used my N2O on the track I managed to finish a whole bottle in 20 mins using it after corner exits and on the stright. it was the most fun experiance I had on the track with my car by far. damages ? non yet.

I know of people running N2O on their V8's worth over 300HP and that is a completly different feeling.


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

Jakester said:


> Well, if I could sell my 33 for 8, and pickup a 32 for 6, and spend the 2 grand for an autobox conversion sound reasonable?....I know....6K GTR32 is asking for trouble


Or you could get an RX7 or Supra auto.........


----------



## Jakester (Sep 27, 2003)

AJFleming said:


> Or you could get an RX7 or Supra auto.........



That too ...would prefer either to my R33


----------



## GU5I 80Y (Nov 20, 2001)

steveN witch bits are rubbish then ? 
n-light-10 me!


----------



## Pikey (Feb 19, 2004)

GU5I 80Y said:


> isnt nos 50% oxygen by weight too?


pmsl    

You dropped chemistry at school then?  



GU5I 80Y said:


> theres to much going on under that bonnet before u start thinking about an extra fuel sorce. and a fuel source that messes eveything up


Nitrous is NOT FUEL


----------



## GU5I 80Y (Nov 20, 2001)

so if nos burns and its not fuel what is it?

and then TELL me what % nos is of what ! rather that take the mick and smile!

as far as i knew (somebody might correct me later) 
http://www.chm.bris.ac.uk/motm/n2o/n2oh.htm

i think it say that N2O heated becomes N2 O2.


----------



## fastcarl (Nov 20, 2004)

*re*

if nitrous is crap how come it brought my 1/4 times down from 13.5 to 11.7..
   
carl


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

LOL. N20... the clue is in the number! 

If something gets you more power then why is it cheating? Surly by taking the easy route first you are being smart??? The skill comes when you have to be 'inventive'!


----------



## BBD (May 30, 2002)

> so if nos burns and its not fuel what is it?


N2O is not a flammable compound.

I would rather fancy spraying in pure oxygen into the engine,, as in theory this will give you the best preformance avilable ,, I am sure everyone would agree, however you just cant do that because our piston engines are not as reliable yet. Maybe try that on AJ's FD 

The reason why N2O is sprayed its because you get more oxygen in the combustion chamber,,, its all about air, air and more air ,, the more air you pump in will mean the more fuel you can add. a lot more fuel. and when you ignite the mixture BOOM. 

in my personal opinoin, not that it matters to any of you, this is all cheating bolting a turbocharger ,, increasing boost. advancing timeing, lighter flywheel, bigger cams, exhuast pipes, a cooler spark plug. So stop cheating and keep the cars OEM from the factory do not touch anything do not modify cars. doesnt anyone have anythign better to do with their time.


----------



## GeorgeBush (Feb 27, 2004)

Surely this has been covered before...

N2O (2 Nitrogen atoms bonded to every 1 Oxygen atom) is an oxidising agent. An accellerant. It provides more oxygen than naturally occurs in the atmosphere which means more fuel can be burnt which results in more power.

The reason pure oxygen can't be used is because it would be too efficient.

It would make so much fuel burn that the engine would overheat VERY rapidly. It could maybe be used for very short bursts but these bursts would be too short to notice the significant power gains.

N2O being more dense means when broken down by combustion the Nitrogen atoms carry away some of the engine heat created meaning it can be used for longer.


----------



## BBD (May 30, 2002)

someone agrees to all my BS.. I can go to bed happy tonight


----------



## Syed Shah (Feb 20, 2002)

I wondered about pure oxygen injection in the past, and people have indeed reserched it. It cannot be used. The Nitrogen stabilises the oxygen, which by itself would be too unstable.


----------



## GU5I 80Y (Nov 20, 2001)

N=nitrogen __it doesnt burn ! (or does it)
O=oxygen __does burn so N2O = part fuel


well youve swayed me 
its only cheating on crap cars !  

it a fast&furious HATE thing!


----------



## BBD (May 30, 2002)

> O=oxygen __does burn so N2O = part fuel


  

The best thing for me to do is unsubscription to this thread thank you.

GU5I 80Y I seriously suggest you do extensive research on google, yahoo, or your favorite search engine on this subject.


----------



## Pikey (Feb 19, 2004)

GU5I 80Y said:


> so if nos burns and its not fuel what is it?
> 
> and then TELL me what % nos is of what ! rather that take the mick and smile!


Read the next issue of Sky Lines  

If there was a fire at Santa Pod and I had the nitrous cylinder from my Civic handy - I'd be the first person running over with the intention of emptying the whole lot!!

Nitrous oxide does not burn!


----------



## paul cawson (Jul 3, 2003)

The air we breath is 80 per cent Nitrogen rough maths , and some other gasses and Oxygen .The most power would be produced by pure Oxygen being injected but the heat would melt the engine.If you increase the Oxygen in the charge instead you get more power. Still not good near fires as it would increase the burn rate.


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

Nitrous oxide in liquid form is not flammable at all is it?

It is only when presurised that it become flammable. Is this right?


----------



## Pikey (Feb 19, 2004)

When it expands into its gaseous form, and then put under heat and pressure in the combustion chamber it splits the bonds in the compound and releases oxygen.


----------



## SkylineUSA (Jun 29, 2001)

gtr mart said:


> Nitrous oxide in liquid form is not flammable at all is it?
> 
> It is only when presurised that it become flammable. Is this right?


Its not flammable at all. N2O just gives you an ability to have a cooler intake charge (cooler charge = more O2 as well) plus the added O2 from the gas compound for the compression stroke will create a more powerful power stroke, but you have to watch your timing, and your octane depending on the shot you run. 

Whoever thinks N2O is cheating, I guess all power adders are cheating to a point, even people who run turbos, and superchargers of the world are nothing but a bunch of cheating bastards that can't create enough power in the N/A engine. I guess I will be the first to destroy both my GTR and Supercharged Mustang, since I am a cheating bastard just like the rest of you


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

GU5I 80Y said:


> O=oxygen __does burn so N2O = part fuel


Jesus mate  This EXACTLY why i wasnt taking you serious from the start!

Oxygen burns does it? So if i light a match the whole world explodes as the atmosphere ignites?

Why does ANYTHING need petrol or anything to burn if oxygen is a fuel? Cars would run on air...

Any FUEL also needs oxygen to burn, but oxygen ISNT flamable.

Infact if there was a crash/fire and one of your nitrous pipes split, the nitrous would put the fire out the same way as blowing out a candle works, just better.

You mentioned the nitrous bottle exploding in that car in the garage, that had NOTHING to do with it being explosive or dangerous, that was the nonce leaving his bottle heater on all night and the safety relief valve was obv broke or removed, and the hotter ANY gas the less dence it is, so more n more pressure on the bottle till BANG, explodes due to pressure, not a flame type explosion.


----------



## SkylineUSA (Jun 29, 2001)

SteveN said:


> Jesus mate  This EXACTLY why i wasnt taking you serious from the start!
> 
> Oxygen burns does it? So if i light a match the whole world explodes as the atmosphere ignites?
> 
> ...


Listen to SteveN, he knows a what he is talking about. Although I hate to say that, because we all know what an ego he has  j/k

The ones that do not understand N2O, will alway be the first to say its unsafe, and its cheating....Why is that? Maybe they should read a little more on the subject, before they get an ear full from the guys that are in the know.


----------



## SimonM (May 19, 2004)

GU5I 80Y said:


> O=oxygen __does burn so N2O = part fuel


PMSL!!!!     

Did you even bother going to school. LOL. Doesn't sound like you learnt much if you did!


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

> O=oxygen __does burn so N2O = part fuel


Hmmmm, I have an idea.......

Bear with me on this......Hydrogen is explosive, and Nitrogen is for the most part inert, so therefore H2O must be a much better fuel than N2O.

Aqamist anyone ?


----------



## Pavlo (Sep 12, 2002)

oxygen isn't a fuel, correct. but I would be interested to see the effect of a blown N20 bottle in a car fire! It wouldn't put it out as such, as it would heat the fire, just as a bellows does, but it might litterally blow it it if there was a enough!


----------



## SkylineUSA (Jun 29, 2001)

Pavlo said:


> oxygen isn't a fuel, correct. but I would be interested to see the effect of a blown N20 bottle in a car fire! It wouldn't put it out as such, as it would heat the fire, just as a bellows does, but it might litterally blow it it if there was a enough!


Yep, it would just fan the flames, so to speak.


----------



## ADUS (Mar 10, 2004)

you lot really need to get out more..lol


----------



## GU5I 80Y (Nov 20, 2001)

ok a chemical experiment was held on tv with a small amount of fuel in a bottle and a certan amount of oxygen. and he blew it up! bang... yeah! id say it was about a meter of flames in the explossion

but then they had an idea of using the same bottle and amount of fuel in the experiment but ten times the amount of oxygen , and the explossin was huge the flames were maybe about 6 meters wide . 
big difference just from more oxygen

right understand y i thought n20 was a fuel in a way
if something burns then id say its a fuel , if you add more oxygen to a fire it gets worse! 
open a window in your burnning home it will really get it going. 
now air is nitrogen as said 78% oxygen about 21% 
fuel is ignited and burns with the oxygen to heat the nitrogen and expand it to force the piston down.
right add more oxygen and it would make this burn rate really intense but with not the right amont of nitrogen to push the piston down fast enough to not melt it!

ok oxygen is the oxydiser .its not a fuel as such but it burns . and the more u have the better the burn.

h20 is a good fuel, it has been used by as a guy in the isle of white he made a bike that could atomise the pure water and seperate the hydrogen from the oxygen and add it to the air and burn it as a normal fuel! good stuff ! :smokin: 

if you took a match to the air in the world it would blow us up so dont do it ..   

so if you add nitrogen oxside to your fuel/air mix is it going to make it burn more intense by magic or by fueling the fire? by adding the best ingredient for a fire!

please simonM give a better reply next time ! 

so wat happen to the oxygen in a fire . its gone changed state hasnt it? . IT BURNT!

"When it expands into its gaseous form, and then put under heat and pressure in the combustion chamber it splits the bonds in the compound and releases oxygen."

now iam getting the idea that nos is used by all u sort of guys . putting me off even more to think all iam getting is insults from what colud of been just an informative reply to stut me up!


----------



## GU5I 80Y (Nov 20, 2001)

lets see what you pick at now !


----------



## Pablo (Sep 28, 2004)

GU5I 80Y said:


> h20 is a good fuel, it has been used by as a guy in the isle of white he made a bike that could atomise the pure water and seperate the hydrogen from the oxygen and add it to the air and burn it as a normal fuel! good stuff ! :smokin:


I think you'll find conventional wisdom dictates the energy required to break the H2O apart is greater than the energy that will be provided by combining them again. Which makes the above a load of bo$$ocks


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

A motorbike that runs on water, pmsl... gullible? stupid? both? 

Closest to that youl get in the real world is one mounted on a rowing boat shell with the back wheel removed and replaced with a propellor... lol


----------



## SkylineUSA (Jun 29, 2001)

Pablo said:


> I think you'll find conventional wisdom dictates the energy required to break the H2O apart is greater than the energy that will be provided by combining them again. Which makes the above a load of bo$$ocks


I could have not said it better, total agree!

GU5I 80Y,

Glad to see you did some research, but you still don't know the first thing about N2O, other than its bad, and it will blow up your car. Which is complete rubbish!


----------



## GU5I 80Y (Nov 20, 2001)

http://www.carenthusiast.com/pressrelease.html?include=20021019_peugeoth2o

http://www.keelynet.com/energy/garrett.htm

http://h2opowered.tripod.com/plans.html

a little somthing i found the second ones the best


----------



## SkylineUSA (Jun 29, 2001)

GU5I 80Y said:


> http://www.carenthusiast.com/pressrelease.html?include=20021019_peugeoth2o
> 
> http://www.keelynet.com/energy/garrett.htm
> 
> ...


Very interesting to say the least. You still need to learn about N2O


----------

